# Soon to be qualified food scientist seeking employment or networking



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

Hi there as title states I am looking for employment within the food industry. If you have any contacts or work within the industry please pm me. 

Thanks for looking  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

